# March's Photo Challenge



## Lady of Winterfell (Mar 3, 2009)

Well March is upon us and its time for a new challenge! I had a couple ideas for this one, but in the end I chose....


** Silhouettes **​ 
According to Wikipedia: _A *silhouette* is a view of an object or scene consisting of the outline and a featureless interior, with the silhouetted object usually being black. _This is what I'm thinking, but of course if you have your own interpretation, that is fine as well.​ 
Same rules as always apply -​ 
*- 2 photos per person*
*- Only previously unposted photos*
*- Voting will begin on the 27th*​ 
Here are some examples to help spur your creativity! (photos found on flickr)​ 












 
Enjoy!!​


----------



## sloweye (Mar 3, 2009)

Well done again Lady.

This should be an interesting month


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 3, 2009)

Indeed. I have no idea what I'm going to do...


----------



## BookStop (Mar 4, 2009)

Good challenge. Those examples are stunning; hard to match or beat, but I'm a tryin'.


----------



## BookStop (Mar 4, 2009)

My cat, Georgia, in silhouette. A straightforward interpretation, but it sure looks like her despite the simple lines.


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh i like the sound of this one-thinking cap on! 
Cool cat pic BS!


----------



## sloweye (Mar 4, 2009)

I like that BS..


----------



## sloweye (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is my number 1 for this month, not as sharp as i'd like but a nice shot i think. 


(click)


----------



## Rosemary (Mar 4, 2009)

Great silhouette, Slow!  Now to rack my brains for something to submit...


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 4, 2009)

Heres my first one. It was a bad shot of a starling that I played about with


----------



## BookStop (Mar 4, 2009)

Neat!..


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Mar 5, 2009)

These are some good entries so far!


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm liking. I think I might have one for this month...


----------



## BookStop (Mar 6, 2009)

SE - I missed yours earlier - awesome sunset


----------



## sloweye (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks bookstop, that was taken on the top of the hill where they say Saint George fought the Dragon.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm back and I have a new camera.  I took this a few nights ago, we had a travelling opera perform here, this is one of our garden lanterns.


----------



## BookStop (Mar 6, 2009)

That is really pretty and a little bit spooky.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 7, 2009)

A couple from me.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't usually go much on buildings but I love that blue one, Foxbat. There's just something about it.

I have to say I am very happy with this thumbnail arrangement. Makes it possible for me to load the pages even when they are full of images (I have half-speed dial-up). Spiffing.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 7, 2009)

The Procrastinator said:


> I don't usually go much on buildings but I love that blue one, Foxbat. There's just something about it.


 
It's a training tower used by the fire brigade. I happened to be passing it early morning and (luckily) had my camera with me.


----------



## chrispenycate (Mar 16, 2009)

You didn't say what it was silhouetted against…


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 16, 2009)

chrispenycate said:


> You didn't say what it was silhouetted against…


 
I like it. Really nice backdrop.

Very Heidei-esque (errr....is that how you spell Heidei?)


----------



## BookStop (Mar 18, 2009)

Entry number 2 - Had great weather today and got to walk the dog.


----------



## Porridge Beast (Mar 24, 2009)

I, the Porridge Beast, have taken a picture of the church in my kingdom. no matter what you say, I am convinced that it is haunted by the evil flaming eye of doom.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## sloweye (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice Hoopy, i really like the church one.

I'm gonna have to get my butt in gear for my second shot now.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Mar 24, 2009)

Church!

'Tis no mere church. 'Tis Exeter's mighty Cathedral.


----------



## sloweye (Mar 24, 2009)

i've spent to much time workin in Canterbury's, everythin else looks small next to that place.


----------



## Lioness (Mar 25, 2009)

I can't believe I forgot about this!
I think I'm going to have to search for previous ones instead of taking another one, but it depends on whether I've already posted them or not.


----------



## Lioness (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's one I dragged up, please tell me if I've submitted it before - I'm pretty sure I haven't but I've taken lots that look a bit like this.


----------



## BookStop (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, that's pretty. I don't think I've seen it before; I'd remember that sky.


----------



## Lioness (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks. The sky is why I can't remember, because my sky looks like that so many mornings, and I just love the clouds.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks new to me Lioness. And nice shots Hoopy and Porridge Beast!

Two more days before I start up the ol' voting!


----------



## Lioness (Mar 26, 2009)

And another one, getting in with a few hours left (20 minutes for me, but still...)


----------



## Erin99 (Mar 26, 2009)

A Cumbrian cow:







And a tree at sunset:


----------



## BookStop (Mar 27, 2009)

Dang it, just whn I thought I was sure who i was voting for!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow Leish, those are stunning. Good to see you around again, its been awhile. 

Here's one for me...


----------



## sloweye (Mar 27, 2009)

thought i'd try and be a little diferent with my second entry, so here go's. 


(Click)


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Mar 28, 2009)

Thats pretty spooky slow!!!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Mar 28, 2009)

Let the voting begin!! Another successful challenge has to come its close and its time to cast your ballot. As always - 



**Please don't vote for yourself**
**You may only cast your vote once**
**The poll will end at 11:59 pm on 3/31 (Arizona time)**​ 


You will be able to see the results once you cast your vote. The winner will of course decide April's challenge theme! 





* Good Luck Everyone!!! *​ 
*Vote*​


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 28, 2009)

I voted for Leisha's tree at sunset. Very nice pic


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 28, 2009)

Leish as well, though Slow's second pic came mighty close.


----------



## Grimward (Mar 28, 2009)

*Hopes picture submission isn't expected to earn the right to vote!*

Almost had to go with Porridge Beast's Church for comedic content, but Pro's Garden lantern got me.  All of 'em are great though, folks!


----------



## BookStop (Mar 28, 2009)

I went fot Leisha, as well. Up until those last posts i thought I was voting for Chris's mountains. Sneaky lot coming in at the end. Slow, your last picture is absolutley haunting, I love it!


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 28, 2009)

Culhwch said:


> Leish as well, though Slow's second pic came mighty close.


 
In my case, Slow's second picture was my winner, with Leisha's second right behind it (followed closely by Leisha's first picture).


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not voting but I must say that Leisha's pics are very good.


----------



## Tillane (Mar 28, 2009)

Slow's second pic got my vote.  Love the reticulan-esque look to it (though I'm sure the real view of the subjects is a long way from that...).  Fantastic.


----------



## sloweye (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks to those who have voted for me so far, wasn't expecting that.
My vote has gone to Hoopy for her first shot, i love the angle of it looking up through the tree, but it was a very hard choice this month, so many great shots.


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 29, 2009)

GOLLUM said:


> I'm not voting but I must say that Leisha's pics are very good.


 
Why not, voting is open to all members of Chrons, participant or no!


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 29, 2009)

Am I too late with my second entry? 
Long horned Sheep near Wolverhampton


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm afraid so AE. At least you got one entry in. My school work has take me away from this place, actually I shouldn't be here now but we all need some time to unwind...

Voted for Slow because it was just different, the second picture that is.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Mar 30, 2009)

Anyone who is a member of Chrons is welcome to vote, you do not have to actually have taken any photos for the challenge, so please vote! I think next month when I start the voting I will add that in to the post so everyone knows. 

And sorry AE, but your second entry is too late. They need to be submitted before I start the poll for voting. 

I myself voted for Leisha as well. It was between her and Hoopy this month. I really liked Hoopy's shots, but Leisha's second pick won me over.


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 30, 2009)

Had to vote for Leisha, just sooooo good!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks like Leisha is running away with it, unless there is a surge of voting in the last few hours...


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Mar 31, 2009)

*Leisha *gets my vote (although I've got to say I wish I was as good at taking pictures as *any* of the entries).

I think I'd go (just) with the photo with the cow in it, then the other one.

Special mention to Slow for the spooky pic


----------



## sloweye (Apr 1, 2009)

Well i don't think i'm jumping the gun by saying congrats to Leisha, well done.
Thanks to all those who voted for me (Even if you didn't admit it ) i wasn't expecting any votes let alone as many as i got.

Bring on the next challenge


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm sure it's no surprise, but Congrats to our March winner....


_*Leisha!!!*_​ 
She came in with 50% of the votes! Whenever your ready Leish, we look forward to the new Challenge in April!


----------



## Erin99 (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow! Thanks to everyone who voted for me, I'm glad you liked the shots. 

Myself, I voted for Sloweye's second pic, because that was just haunting and very imaginative. Well done, Slow!




Okay, so I'll put up the next challenge asap!


----------



## Grimward (Apr 1, 2009)

Heavens!

'Tis a Leisha sighting!  Wish this was later (am at work), but just thought I'd drop a note to wish you well, milady (and nice photos, too!).

Cheers,

Grim


----------



## Erin99 (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL! Yes, a me sighting! Hello, Grim! Things are going very well lately, and I'm soooo happy right now! Maybe one day I'll explain myself better and stick around a little longer than a post-and-run. 



Nice to see you too! I hope all's well in the Grimley household.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Apr 2, 2009)

Glad to hear that things are going well for you Leish! It's nice to see your cheeseburger self around (if only for a moment).


----------

